# Sad news for strings



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Mean Moose Archery on facebook. Kristeen makes excelllent strings and she's local.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Fast response too -- she just quoted me a price and it's Labor Day. Delivery is a little longer than I'd like.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Mean moose archery by mike and kristeen Shotlander


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

4 Fletch said:


> Fast response too -- she just quoted me a price and it's Labor Day. Delivery is a little longer than I'd like.


But the price is right and quality is up there


----------



## Bebite (Jul 11, 2011)

Contact Allen at Worlds Best Strings. Excellent service and best strings Ive tried.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Kristeen is getting slammed for orders right now, she makes a superb product for a very low price. She is a one man band and every string coming from Mean Moose is crafted by Kristeen. Be patient, her product is worth the wait.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Mean Moose Archery is the way to go. All my bows wear them.


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll chime in and give a vote for Mean Moose as well. Great strings, they are on all my bows as well.
You can't go wrong, message Kristeen!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Sad news indeed!:sad:
I have experience buying from Allen at World's Best and was very pleased. 
:canada:Keep it Canadian!


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Too bad. Nugent was quite a helpful guy. 
Nigel, at Ballistic bowstrings is worth a call.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

Bebite said:


> Contact Allen at Worlds Best Strings. Excellent service and best strings Ive tried.


allen gets my vote, been using his strings for years!!
good luck either way
cheers


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Very sad news that Kevin has closed up Nuge Strings. I have used his strings since beginning into archery and Kevin has always been great to deal with, very helpful and built some of the best strings. I wish him all the best and with some extra time on his hands now, look forward to seeing him back out shooting 3D once again.


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

Worlds Best. Ya wont be disappointed.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

That's a bummer. Had not only great strings from Nuge, but really excellent service as well.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

""""""It'd be easy to go with a USA string maker sponsor on here if another Turdo wasn't in power and our loonie worth anywhere near a greenback""""

***, you are blaming a global down turn in the price oil and therefore the value of the loonie on Trudeau? wake up don't be so stupid. Harper put way too many of our country's efforts into oil, and didn't diversify the investments in the economy. Not saying T is better than H, but lets see. We all get another chance to vote again in 3-4 years. 

And does Canada have a string material maker? If not suck it up and pay global prices for the raw material. 

Canada, probably will never have a loonie as strong as USD in the future if it's based on oil.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

OK cc46 I see you're a Lieberal supporter. Which means when you call me stupid it's a case of kettle and pot. 

For the record I don't support any political party, because they are all liars and thieves. And I refuse to treat politics as a team sport. 

It is an interesting coincidence that whenever a Turdo is in power our loonie goes to 60 cents. It has nothing to do with the price of oil and if you're sufficiently economically ignorant to believe what the liars on MSM say then I cannot convince you otherwise. For others however... 

When the private banking cartel known as the Bank of Canada prints more money, then all of our money becomes worth less. That's the only reason our dollar value tanks. It is an unseen tax and a favorite of politicians, because we don't see it unless we live near the border or businesses must buy from outside the country. 

That it happens every time a Turdo takes over is a coincidence, I'm sure. Yet I don't believe in coincidences. 

The source of the string is irrelevant. When our dollar purchasing power falls, then even if the price is the same, say $95 for a string and cable, there's a 40% price difference between a USA and Kanuk string maker. 

If you have the money to spend please go ahead. I choose to save my 40% while supporting Kanuk businesses whenever possible. 
Now suck it up yourself.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey 4 Fletch, lets just agree we have different opinions. 
That said, as an archer if I meet you one day and share a target I'll still shake your hand. 
Let's leave it at that. 
Cheers.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

Allen at worldsbeststrings,excellent strings


----------



## Orian (Jun 26, 2011)

I've got Allen's WBS strings on my DXT, highly recommend them. Excellent service and product.
Worked just fine for me yesterday morning..







Keep it in CA. don't blame ya a bit.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

cc46 said:


> Hey 4 Fletch, lets just agree we have different opinions.
> That said, as an archer if I meet you one day and share a target I'll still shake your hand.
> Let's leave it at that.
> Cheers.


Agreed. 



Orian said:


> I've got Allen's WBS strings on my DXT, highly recommend them. Excellent service and product.
> Worked just fine for me yesterday morning..
> Keep it in CA. don't blame ya a bit.


Nice doe. 

Got my string from Kristeen at Mean Moose and am in the process of placing the peep... AND I've discovered from my reflection when standing in front of the patio door that all this time I've been dropping my nose to the string. 

When I stand straight my nose is nowhere near the string.

So I need somebody with knowledge to help me determine whether or not I need a kisser button, and if my current 30-inch DL needs adjustment. I don't think so, however when my form looks good I no longer have an anchor.


----------



## Orian (Jun 26, 2011)

4Fletch, Just a guess here strickly a guess but I would think if you were happy with the way you shooting before
the string/cable change then it's most likely the peep is installed too low, maybe it was that way before ?
Try moving the peep up say a 1/4".

When ever I put new strings on I always put like 100-200 shots on them to allow stretch and settling in, then
tie the peep in. I write the distance from the peep center to the bottom of my d-loop on the old strings before I
change them. That gets me real close on the new set later.

Before you even try to make any changes try to take a look through Lost Arrows guide to tuning.
You can find that on Alberta Outdoorsmen http://www.outdoorsmenforum.ca/
Or give Gjarcher a shout on here.
Both Neil and Brian have been a tremendous help to many archers.
They will steer in the right direction.


----------



## bigbusa (Mar 20, 2016)

This guy does strings. He is the local go to guy for folks around Montreal. 

http://www.arcelite.com/en/about-us/our-experts/28-patrick-eng


----------

